# Want To Change My Windows



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

I would like to change my windows from the crank out to a slide so I can add some day/night shades.

Does anyone know what brand the windows were in 06 and have any window supply sources that they can recommend.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You will spend hundreds of dollars per window to change them. I wanted to replace one small window with a bigger one by the kitchen sink and it was in the $400 range for one window, that is just the window cost on line.


----------



## Conedoctor (Feb 28, 2014)

They are expensive that is for sure, I told my wife I am going to keep this one and make it awesome and stop selling stuff every other year.

Maybe I will look at modify rather than replace.


----------

